# Lowrance transducer.



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

I've tried 2 times ordering a 9 pin transducer off of amazon and each time get a 5 pin transducer. Am I missing something here or are they just sending me the wrong one. It's an hds 12 and the other picture is what they keep sending me
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## King-Fish (Oct 18, 2019)

That’s why I really don’t order from Amazon or eBay anymore. A lot of fraudulent listings or not getting what ad shows your paying for or just receive something that’s complete junk. The old saying goes you get what you pay for. Shop local or from a sportsman’s or boating type place for better service and better products in general.


----------



## King-Fish (Oct 18, 2019)

Things that pushed me from never ordering from Amazon again is we bought our daughter a very expensive bunk bed received one but charged for two by the seller and we were stuck. I was HOT. eBay reasoning for no longer ordering is because when I was redoing a boat I ordered like 8 items from various sellers and 2 of the items said they were delivered and I never received them. Made a claim with eBay fraud dept and they denied claim for refund. Mind you the two items only totaled like $20 but it’s the point they don’t stand behind there services very well and I’m a fool me once shame on you fool me twice shame on me kind of guy and don’t give more chances to get screwed. Hopefully Amazon will do something to right your wrong but I wouldn’t be too surprised if they didn’t...good luck


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks I'm just gonna return this one and get one from cabelas or something I've tried calling a few places but havent been able to find one which is why I went to amazon. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gradyfish (Jan 22, 2017)

Just because you order a ducer with a 9 pin connector doesn’t mean every terminal will be populated. Example, 3 in 1 vs 2 in 1 transducer, both will come with a 9 pin connector but the 3 in 1 will have several more pins in it compared to the 2 in 1. The same goes for the older traditional 7 pin, the same transducer but one has temp the other does not, the one with temp with have more terminals populated.


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

I was able to call vics and they set me up with everything I need. Should of just done that in the first place i guess

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

There's a number of transducers that will fit your unit. You need to specify the model you need, not the pin number.


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

Get ahold of Lowrancefactoryoutlet.com and tell them what you are wanting to do. I believe they will tell you will you need a 5 pin to 9 pin conversion cable. Good luck.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

One more time... Your HDS unit is able to accommodate a variety of different transducers, 4 pin, 5 pin, 6 pin, and some of the way older ones. You must be new to that unit to not see the set-up for the ducer. Look up the unit you have on line and see what options for a transducer it can use. Only one plug can go in that unit, and thats the one in your hand that you have.


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Yes it is a new to me boat. You are correct that was the correct transducer and an error on my part I was able to get it all worked out... sorry never claimed to be an electronics guys.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

